# My brand new baby blue Noreve cover



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Today I finally received my baby blue Noreve cover for my Nook. I think I'm blissfully happy (ereader-wise) now, I have a pink Noreve on my K2 and a baby blue Noreve on my Nook. And after several months of trying different covers, I think I've found my one true love! Wanted to share some pictures:


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2010)

I've just sold my entire cover collection, because I'm 100% satisfied with my Noreve. Now I want it in other colors, though (currently just have black). I can't decide between purple, ocean blue and baby blue. 

The baby blue is definitely tempting - it's beautiful!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

Yossarian said:


> I've just sold my entire cover collection, because I'm 100% satisfied with my Noreve. Now I want it in other colors, though (currently just have black). I can't decide between purple, ocean blue and baby blue.
> 
> The baby blue is definitely tempting - it's beautiful!


I used to have the purple, and it's beautiful. But let me tell you, it is an intense purple, very vivid. I mistakenly traded it for a purple Oberon, which I have since sold. Wish I had kept it!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

Very pretty Patricia!  Looks great with your skin.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Kindled Spirit said:


> Very pretty Patricia!  Looks great with your skin.


I have the ocean blue for my nook and it is a very beautiful rich blue.


----------

